# Fragen zu AWStats



## finshu (17. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einige Detailfragen zu AWStats und hoffe jemand hat einen Tipp für mich ...

1) AWStats läuft prima, allerdings wie bekomme ich einen Automatismus hin?
Gelesen habe ich, dass man die UpdateAll nutzen muss, doch wie stellt man diese ein (Welche Parameter bekommen welche Werte?) und wie bindet man diese in einen Cronjob ein?

2) Wie kann ich neue Suchmaschienen hinzufügen?

3) Wie kann man Domains ausschließen? - Eine Webseite mit mehreren Domains!

4) Kann man Verweise/Websites auch nach Datum/Eintrag sortieren?

5) Kann man mehrer Logfiles einlesen?

Danke und Grüße
Finshu


----------



## finshu (20. April 2005)

... jemand eine Idee oder sonst einen Tipp?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. April 2005)

Ich lasse die Statistiken auf zwei (Kunden-)Servern als statische Seiten bauen. Setze AWStats sonst bisher nicht ein, kann dir da also leider nicht weiterhelfen.

HowTos / Dokumentation / Google nichts erbracht?


----------



## finshu (20. April 2005)

Google bringt zu diesen Themen leider überhaupt nichts Brauchbares! 
... zur Einrichtung ja, aber nicht zu meinen Themen!  

Grüße Finshu


----------



## finshu (20. April 2005)

Nochmal zu Punkt 1...
Was genau muss bei den nachstehenden Parametern in der awstats_udateall.pl eingetragen werden?

$DIRCONFIG
$AwstatsDir
$AwstatsProg

Grüße Finshu


----------

